# MicroSD reader cannot be recognize by system

## geloo

Dear folks,

i will very appreciate (as always  :Smile:  ) if you help me with a problem with Micro SD reader 

I got 4 GB SDHC card. I put it to USB card reader and put him to USB port. 

Unfortunately, no message presents in /var/log/message, no activity here when i am put it. 

My kernel config had only next lines about SDHC. 

```

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=m

```

What i am doing wrong ? May i switch on something more in kernel config ?

There is also lspci output. Maybe it somehow will be helpful.

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [Quadro NVS 140M] (rev a1)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Cardbus bridge (rev 21)

03:01.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

```

Thankss for any ideas 

Chieers  :Smile: 

gelo

----------

## eccerr0r

The USB media readers tend to "convert" the media into "USB-Storage" devices.

What you want to do is to enable USB and USB-storage.  USB-storage uses the SCSI interface to access the media.

So you need at least

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD

And possibly more...

If you have it installed, "lsusb" is the equivalent for lspci except for your USB devices.  It's in sys-apps/usbutils.

However it should show up in your dmesg... not sure how much of your USB subsystem is working or not...

(Using udev, gnome, and etc. if it's working, it should automagically mount and open an icon on your desktop!)

----------

## geloo

Hi, 

thanks.

I got this, and seems that this option is set.

```

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

```

I have no automount, for security reason  :Very Happy:  but in any case, if i would have it, the is no message about something was plugged to USB port. 

What else i could set in kernel in order to make this work? 

UPDATE

this is mine lsusb output, but not sure if it help somehow ... just hope  :Smile: 

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 413c:0058 Dell Computer Corp. Port Replicator

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0b97:7761 O2 Micro, Inc. Oz776 1.1 Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard

Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0b97:7772 O2 Micro, Inc. OZ776 CCID Smartcard Reader

```

cheers

gelo

----------

## geloo

maybe will be better to run some LIVE system, put it on and check which module is goiing to activate.

i am going to do it and coming back with news  :Smile: 

----------

